# Ruby's DNA results! Opinions?



## Rachell2313 (Feb 6, 2013)

Ruby is my 7 month old, 50 pound rescue who I thought was an undersized GSD mix with a curly tail and spotted tongue. But my curiosity got the best of me so I tested her DNA with wisdom panels DNA test. Here is Ruby:










This is Ruby (front) with her purebred GSD friend (back)




















And here are her results...










One side is a Belgian Malinois, Cavalier King Charles Spaniel Mix and the other side is a Dalmation, Chinook mix. I guess the chinook partly explains the curly tail, and the Belgian Malinois explains why she is basically an undersized German Shepherd... but the only thing I don't understand is how she has very distinct GSD markings and colors that Belgian Malinois do not have.
Opinions?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Opinion : DNA tests are notorious for being wrong


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

2nd the opinion on those "guess the breed DNA" tests being a bunch of baloney. There is no way that she is that combination of breeds.
From the photos it's clear that she is at least a high percentage GSD mix, if not pure.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

hog wash! lol


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Chris Wild said:


> 2nd the opinion on those "guess the breed DNA" tests being a bunch of baloney. There is no way that she is that combination of breeds.
> From the photos it's clear that she is at least a high percentage GSD mix, if not pure.


They are steadily getting more accurate, and the "pro" test is much more accurate than the "DIY" test. 

They would do well to negotiate some sort of thing for whenever OFA does a DNA test of any kind, they give them some DNA too, anonymously and with owner consent, to build greater databases of each breed and dogs as a whole. With enough data, even some of that data being erroneous, you'd be shocked how accurate pattern analysis systems on computers can be (I am a computer scientist with a special leaning towards artificial intelligence techniques).

At the end of the day, a dog is "pure bred" only b/c we humans arbitrarily decided when to close the studbook and say "we will pigeon hole all dogs conforming to this standard from here on out as the lesser-speckled pigeon hound" or whatever the next breed will be named.


----------



## AngelaA6 (Jan 20, 2013)

Rachell2313 said:


> One side is a Belgian Malinois, *Cavalier King Charles Spaniel Mix and the other side is a Dalmation, Chinook mix.* I guess the chinook partly explains the curly tail, and the Belgian Malinois explains why she is basically an undersized German Shepherd... but the only thing I don't understand is how she has very distinct GSD markings and colors that Belgian Malinois do not have.
> Opinions?


Cavalier King Charles? Really? I'm gonna have to agree with everyone else here and say that it wasn't correct...sorry  but cute pup either way :wub:


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Hunter, I don't disagree on their *ability* to be accurate. The science and technology is there. However the DNA databanks clearly aren't sufficient yet to have any sort of reliability. So most of these are a waste of time and money at the current time as the results are flat out wrong.


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

Your dog looks like a pure bred GSD. At 7 months she is not undersized. My 1 year old is about 52 pounds. Pure bred, working lines and papered. Those tests are notorious for being completely wrong. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

lol... I can definitely see the cavalier king charles spaniel.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Chris Wild said:


> Hunter, I don't disagree on their *ability* to be accurate. The science and technology is there. However the DNA databanks clearly aren't sufficient yet to have any sort of reliability. So most of these are a waste of time and money at the current time as the results are flat out wrong.


Yeah I agree. The pro version which requires a vet visit and blood rather than saliva can give you high confidence of purebred-ness, but not high confidence of "my mutt is what breeds"... still, since 2007 to now there has been a marked increase in accuracy due largely to increase in data... its got a ways to go, just a novelty now, but I'd imagine in say, 10-20 years it will be a total different ballgame... additionally with the tools & techniques to analyze DNA continue to come into their own (we are but at the cusp of the beginning of the "Genetic Revolution") it will improve dramatically... 

I'm still tempted to see if they detect Mal blood in Katya... she acts and is built like a Mal, and I've been told there are a few points of Mal blood entry in her pedigree many generations back... and I saw this photo the other day which looks exactly like her lol and its a black malinois. I'll actually make a thread on the matter lol.


----------



## EmeryGSD (Mar 8, 2013)

I see GSD in there for sure! DNA tests are often wrong


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EmeryGSD (Mar 8, 2013)

Gsds have spotted tongues and gsds can also have gay tails


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bellske (Jul 30, 2013)

thast some huge Cavalier in there, I'm sure the one at puppy school would be jealous.


----------



## Rachell2313 (Feb 6, 2013)

Capone22 said:


> Your dog looks like a pure bred GSD. At 7 months she is not undersized. My 1 year old is about 52 pounds. Pure bred, working lines and papered. Those tests are notorious for being completely wrong.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Some of the pictures are deceiving, she's very short and compact and everyone who sees her says they would've guessed she was a lot smaller than 50 pounds. I've also been asked if she's a mini German shepherd lol. At this point she's even on the small side for a malinois 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

She is not small for a malinois but she doesn't look like one. 

Check out this test of the DNA tests: Dog breed genetic tests put to the test - VIN


----------



## vwitt (May 22, 2013)

I'm no expert on breed standard but 50 pounds does not sound undersized for a GSD female, especially at 7 months. Plus she'll likely grow and fill out more. I think everyone is so used to seeing these giant german shepherds now when they see one that size it throws them off. I had a purebred female GSD that was 65-70 pounds and people would constantly ask me what she was mixed with b/c of her size.

What really throws me off about these results (besides the King Charles, wow) is that there's no GSD in their results at all. She looks like a german shepherd to me.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Where can you do a "pro" test?


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I think for giggles, I'd do a comparison test on your friend's registered GSD. See what it says.....


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Heck, Hans is one and a half and weighs 67 pounds. 

Your female is not tiny or mini. She is a puppy within breed standard. GSDs are not supposed to be giants that weigh 100 pounds. 

As for the DNA test, it is good for a chuckle. 

Maybe we should all send in a sample to see what we get back. That test looks as if it is done with the randomness of a Powerball drawing.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

oh my goodness , no ---- can you get your money back?

wonder what would happen if you sent a sample of your own DNA in -- would that come back as a Siberian husky x newfoundland x boxer x poodle mix.
lovely Ruby looks like she comes from a long line of "American" bred German shepherds . 
curley tail not unusual, spots on tongue , not unusual , size seems okay for a female - give her some good food and exercise and see her blossom --


----------



## Rachell2313 (Feb 6, 2013)

Sunflowers said:


> Heck, Hans is one and a half and weighs 67 pounds.
> 
> Your female is not tiny or mini. She is a puppy within breed standard. GSDs are not supposed to be giants that weigh 100 pounds.


Her weight is pretty deceiving though, she is 21 inches tall and 23 inches long, would that be normal for a 7 month old purebred? 

( I measured her length from her chest straight along her side to her butt idk if that's the correct way to do it) 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Rachell2313 said:


> Her weight is pretty deceiving though, she is 21 inches tall and 23 inches long, would that be normal for a 7 month old purebred?
> 
> ( I measured her length from her chest straight along her side to her butt idk if that's the correct way to do it)
> 
> ...


How did you measure her height?

German Shepherd Dog Height & Weight Standards








Males:
Height at the withers 60 cm to 65 cm (23.62 inches - 25.59 inches)
Weight 30 kg to 40 kg. (66.14 pounds - 88.18 pounds; Midrange = 77 pounds)
Females:
Height at the withers 55 cm to 60 cm (21.65 inches - 23.62 inches)
Weight 22 kg - 32 kg (48.5 pounds - 70.55 pounds; Midrange = 59.5 pounds)


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Here is how to measure:

Height and length measurement of the German shepherd dog


And here is a spread sheet with a puppy growth chart:

http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...SD Standards&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13754021491068


----------

